# Generator question



## KevBow

What generator do yâ€™all recommend? Travel trailer has two 13,5k ac units. This is our first trailer so thereâ€™s a lot I need to learn. Also itâ€™s 50 amp


----------



## StinkBait

KevBow said:


> What generator do yâ€™all recommend? Travel trailer has two 13,5k ac units. This is our first trailer so thereâ€™s a lot I need to learn. Also itâ€™s 50 amp


Are you wanting to run both AC's on the generator? You will need a pretty stout unit if so.

You also need to decide if you want a standard loud, rattle your brain type genny, which will be much cheaper compared to the quiet inverter types like the Hondas & Yamahas.

If you plan to camp near other people while running the generator I would suggest the inverter type or you will make a ton of enemies quickly.


----------



## KevBow

I plan on getting a quiet one. When we take it hunting there are no hook ups. And I think I can get away with just one unit being on. During day I can flip on living area ac and then at night switch to bed ac. But if thereâ€™s more than two of us I may need to run both . So what would good option be for both?


----------



## ibtbone

as mentioned above, noise level, how deep your pockets are, how strong you are, how much help you will have. several companies have inverter generators that are quiet but smallsh, as far as i can tell champioin is the only one that makes a 50 amp plug parallel plug kit. the 3100 champion is under a hundred pounds, you would need 2 of them and the kit to run both a\c at the same time. or buy a heavy 7000watt very noisy one and hope that you have help to unload it and load it back up. honda used to make the 50a parallel kit but seems not any more. enjoy the new camper.


----------



## Hunter11

I have the Champion generator below and bought it as a emergency backup if we ever lose power. I wanted something quiet and big enough to run one of our 15k AC units plus keep our residential fridge running until we got power back. This unit fits the bill on all the above. It comes with a 30 amp RV plug on the front and I have a 30 amp to 50 amp dogbone just for this hookup. I also take it with us when we need to go work on blinds out in the woods to run our non-battery powered tools. Had it about 3 years and no issues so far.

https://www.championpowerequipment.com/product/75531i-3100-watt-inverter-generator/


----------



## StinkBait

KevBow said:


> I plan on getting a quiet one. When we take it hunting there are no hook ups. And I think I can get away with just one unit being on. During day I can flip on living area ac and then at night switch to bed ac. But if thereâ€™s more than two of us I may need to run both . So what would good option be for both?


I am in the same boat as you. I have 2 Honda 2000's that I can link together and run 1-15K AC on my 5th wheel. In early November it can still be plenty warm during the day but typically it isn't bad enough that 1 AC won't work at night. As we get deeper into deer season and it cools off some I only have to mess with 1 of the generators to run lights/microwave/fans etc at night. It is a great set-up but it isn't cheap.

I have never owned a Champion generator but I have seen tons of positive reviews about them. I am not sure they are as quiet as Honda's but their price tag is much easier to swallow.


----------



## KevBow

Thanks for all the info guys


----------



## atexan

I went this route with a Champion. Watch Lowes for sales.

https://www.championpowerequipment.com/product/46593-3500-watt-weekender-generator/


----------



## KevBow

Looks like champion is the way to go


----------



## ibtbone

KevBow said:


> Looks like champion is the way to go


Just know that the above champion doesnâ€™t have a 50 amp plug. You can buy the adapter, however you are still limited to the generators output amperage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevBow

Would it be better to just go with a different generator that is set up for the 50 amp or do they all have to have an adapter? I was thinking about possibly going with like a 5000-5500 unit but worried theyâ€™ll be too loud


----------



## StinkBait

KevBow said:


> Would it be better to just go with a different generator that is set up for the 50 amp or do they all have to have an adapter? I was thinking about possibly going with like a 5000-5500 unit but worried theyâ€™ll be too loud


I am probably speaking about something I don't know enough about here, but I have had to use an adapter on all 3 generators that I have ever owned. I wouldn't sweat it, adapters are really cheap on Amazon.

About that 5500w genny, this one is as quiet as a church mouse

https://www.grainger.com/product/20...2352!&ef_id=Wvxi4AAACXQEFO17:20180822164041:s 

And since we are talking about adapters, and you mentioned your first trailer here is a little piece of unsolicited advice. Get you a 30A male to 50A female adapter like this one. Never know when you might be forced into an RV park without 50a or with no 50a sites available.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BUQOGI/ref=psdc_6359402011_t1_B0785H8QDD#customerReviews


----------



## KevBow

Thank you. If I get that Honda is that enough power to run both acs at same time?


----------



## KevBow

Should I buy different hoses or lines for water or toilet?


----------



## KevBow

How quiet are the champion generators in comparison?


----------



## Hunter11

The Champion I bought and posted a link to a couple of days ago is as quiet as a Honda of the same size. My neighbor has a 3000 watt Honda and we have run them side by side and they are both quiet. Usually the larger you go in size the louder they get. 


Not sure what you are asking about on the hoses.


----------



## KevBow

The champion looks good. Iâ€™m just wondering if I should go a little bit bigger on it. Maybe a 4500-5000


----------



## physhstyx

U can purchase 2 of the 3500 predators from harbour freight. They are very quiet. I am running a 30â€™ RV 30 on one unit. These are inverter generators and currently on sale. They have a kit to run them in parallel and you can run a 50 amp trailer on the set up. 7000 watts.

https://www.harborfreight.com/RV-Ready-Parallel-Kit-62564.html

https://www.harborfreight.com/3500-Watt-Super-Quiet-Inverter-Generator-63584.html


----------



## KevBow

So with the adapter will it still run the 13.5 or 15k air conditioner in travel trailer?


----------



## rglide09

I use a Honda 6500 Inverter with our Montana, I can run both A/C units with microwave with no issues. The only down side is the weight of the unit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ibtbone

KevBow said:


> So with the adapter will it still run the 13.5 or 15k air conditioner in travel trailer?


Using the 3500-4000 watt generators and the 30-50 adaptor will allow only 1 ac to run.

The parallel kits for using 2 smaller generators at the same time are pretty slick, but make sure that the kit has the 50 amp plug. I think champion has one, others may have them. Honda quit making that. Donâ€™t know why. and with 6000 watts you should be able to run both a/ c units

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibtbone

physhstyx said:


> U can purchase 2 of the 3500 predators from harbour freight. They are very quiet. I am running a 30â€™ RV 30 on one unit. These are inverter generators and currently on sale. They have a kit to run them in parallel and you can run a 50 amp trailer on the set up. 7000 watts.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/RV-Ready-Parallel-Kit-62564.html
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/3500-Watt-Super-Quiet-Inverter-Generator-63584.html


just a heads up, the parallel kit from the link above does not have a 50 amp plug, and the kit appears to be limited to 4000 surge watts, just over 33 amps (surge only) and 26 amps normal


----------



## KevBow

Cool thank yall


----------



## skeeterfish

If you watch the sites and forums the Onan Cummins 5500 and 7500 come up fairly often for 2-3k, I have a 5500 in our trailer and it will run both 15k and 13.5k ac's. these are the gens that the manufactures put in the higher end toy haulers. Ours is quiet, you cant hear it when you are on the sides of the trailer.


----------



## bigfishtx

Several options and thoughts.

For a genset with a 30 amp plug, they make an adapter that plugs into both the 30 amp outlet and also uses one of the 20 amp outlets. It has a 50 amp plug on the poer out side to plug your rv in to. 
https://www.electricgeneratorsdirec...iIXq5cHVQluG4wJOAui0Mi-mN46SRdghoC4PcQAvD_BwE

If you use this, you will not be limited to amps, but wattage becomes a factor.

You can run two ac's on 5000 watts, but, you will need to make sure your appliances are on propane. You may also run into trouble with microwaves and coffee pots if both ac's are running with the compressors on.

I have friends using the Predator 3,500 from harbor freight tools and they are really nice and quiet invertors.

It is better to get more than you need, the big ones will not use much more fuel than a smaller one that is running full load. We run a 7 KW onan on our toy hauler and it uses about .6-.7 GPH and that is with both acs on, fridge on electric, and tvs/ fans running.

If you want to spend some money, buy a Honda or Yamaha Invertor. they are nice and quiet.

Champions and Generacs are good units but loud.


----------



## KevBow

More great info. Thank you


----------

